# BFN FOR ME TODAY !



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Morning ladies

Its a   from me this morning.   It is not unexpected so I am dealing with it fine.

Going to try and enjoy Christmas and hopfully 2010 will be our year.

Does anyone know how long you usually have to wait inbetween cycles ? Called the hospital this morning and they said I will need a medication FET ? As my periods are uaually 35 days apart rather than 28 days, what does this mean ? Injections again ?

Cat x


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Cat - just noticed this hun, so so sorry      They usually make you wait for 3 AF's before starting again   I did a medicated FET and yes it involves injections again, the whole d/r process and then start on tablets to thicken lining up, to be honest it is a longer process than a fresh cycle but i am proof that it does work hun  

Have a lovely christmas and take care of yourself     

Julia
xxxx


----------



## milliemay (Oct 1, 2007)

So sorry Cat   Its just heart breaking. I really do hope you enjoy christmas and wishing wonderful things for you in 2010    xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Cat    so sorry to hear your news, wishing you a successful 2010 x


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks or all the messages. After speaking to the hospital yesterday we are now waiting for a follow up consultation to see what we need to do next. I think we are looking at a medicated FET so will be Feb/March sometime. 

I am feeling quite strong and determind to enjoy Christmas and see 2010 as a fresh start. 

Good Luck to everyone 

Cat x


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

Wishing you a happy christmas Cat
here's hoping 2010 is your year


----------

